

Ask HN: Recommendations for screensharing demos with prospects? - ezl

Hi HN,<p>I am trying to set up phone calls where I do demos of my startup to prospective customers.<p>I'd like it to be simple, intuitive, lightweight.<p>- Ideally it's easy for users to type in a URL or go to the site and type in an access code without me sending them something (if possible, but not required).
- supports linux (for me) -- gotomeeting was really bad about this initially
- Cheap/free is good, but I'm willing to pay for quality
- must be web-based -- can not require software downloads
- ideally supports a wide range of browsers -- I expect my customer base to be largely using legacy IE versions...<p>I recall seeing something here on HN before that looked really good, but I can't seem to find it now. Any recommendations are appreciated.
======
dotmanish
There is <http://www.screenleap.com/>

I have participated in online presentation / demos where this was being used.
Trouble-free it was.

